# Mortima Ball Pendant Watch



## reenie (Mar 14, 2011)

hello everyone!

I am pretty new for at collecting watches and just wanted to get some advice. How much would the watch in the pic be worth? It's Mortima, gold plated 17 jwls.










I appreciate any help.

Thank you.

reenie


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm amazed at the price that watch fetched, it appears that 2 bdders had to have it no matter what the price.

All the other bidders dropped out when it was below a tenner, but the eventual price was pushed up to over a ton by the 2 competing bidders fighting for it.

Did you buy it ?


----------



## reenie (Mar 14, 2011)

Big Bad Boris said:


> I'm amazed at the price that watch fetched, it appears that 2 bdders had to have it no matter what the price.
> 
> All the other bidders dropped out when it was below a tenner, but the eventual price was pushed up to over a ton by the 2 competing bidders fighting for it.
> 
> Did you buy it ?


I did cause I really liked it and there is an option to return it just in case. Just wondered what it actually could be worth. I do think it was pushed high price wise, but loved the watch


----------



## reenie (Mar 14, 2011)

reenie said:


> Big Bad Boris said:
> 
> 
> > I'm amazed at the price that watch fetched, it appears that 2 bdders had to have it no matter what the price.
> ...


decided to return the watch although it was so nice and liked it a lot... unfortunately too expensive for a vintage (guessing from the lack of responses to the thread) ((


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

If you liked it, you should have kept it. I think it's difficult to value such an item without viewing it properly but what I would say is that Â£100 is not a lot to pay for something that makes you smile.

If you haven't posted it back yet, keep it & enjoy it.


----------



## reenie (Mar 14, 2011)

FuriousPig said:


> If you liked it, you should have kept it. I think it's difficult to value such an item without viewing it properly but what I would say is that Â£100 is not a lot to pay for something that makes you smile.
> 
> If you haven't posted it back yet, keep it & enjoy it.


Havent posted it yet, just been looking on ebay for other ball pendant watches and found some very cheap compared to this. I know what you mean that if I like it I should keep it, but then it just cost so much now that I think about it and after seeing other items online.

i also sent an email to watch auctions online and they said there is no value at all of this watch for auction so feel quite silly that i paid so much for it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Buy what you like, don't regret being forced to like what you buy!

If you can afford it and you really like it does it matter what it cost?


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

reenie said:


> FuriousPig said:
> 
> 
> > If you liked it, you should have kept it. I think it's difficult to value such an item without viewing it properly but what I would say is that Â£100 is not a lot to pay for something that makes you smile.
> ...


If you're looking for value for money, then I don't think it was a good buy..... I would also look at the stats of the under bidder on ebay as I get a distinct smell of shilling (but I could be wrong, and it was just a case of 2 buyers having to have it no matter what).

Most Mortima's aren't worth that sort of money (there is the odd diver that is though).

I'd send it back, get a refund, and then keep an eye on it when its re-listed. I might even consider getting a friend to bid on it for me if it sells in the Â£10 to Â£20 range 

There will always be another watch, so try to keep out of bidding wars - its a pity that I don't always take my own advice though :grin:


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Not to get all moral on everyone, but having second thoughts about how much you paid for something is a pretty poor reason to return it. This isn't about whether he can afford it or not, in which case he should stay away from watches, it's about whether he can find it somewhere else cheaper.

In essence, you're looking for someone else to take responsibility for your decision.

People who endorse the opinion that he should be able to return it for such reasons, should fully support sellers who have second thoughts for having undersold items. I haven't heard anyone stand up for that yet.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

bjohnson said:


> Not to get all moral on everyone, but having second thoughts about how much you paid for something is a pretty poor reason to return it. This isn't about whether he can afford it or not, in which case he should stay away from watches, it's about whether he can find it somewhere else cheaper.
> 
> In essence, you're looking for someone else to take responsibility for your decision.
> 
> People who endorse the opinion that he should be able to return it for such reasons, should fully support sellers who have second thoughts for having undersold items. I haven't heard anyone stand up for that yet.


And you said you wouldn't be getting all moral.

Presumably we're talking about ebay here rather than deals done via forums in which case - If Ebayers offer to accept returns, then thats their lookout. They offer to accept returns in the hope of obtaining a higher sale price. Note - These sort of returns should not be confused with returns for faulty or mis-described products.

If sellers undersell their stuff, they should have done their homework before setting a sale price. If its been undersold through an auction format and the seller was too tight to pay for setting a reserve price, again thats their tough luck. If its been sold but not despatched a seller can change their mind...... and accept the consequences of negative feedback. Until an item is posted a seller can do what they want. As the seller you control whether the transaction goes ahead or not, and at what price. Overprice it, and it won't sell, underprice it and it will sell.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to pursue this out of curiosity ... I'm both a buyer and a seller on ebay and the forums so I don't think my opinions are weighted heavily on either side of the discussion.

Why do you think sales via ebay should be different than than deals done via forums?



Big Bad Boris said:


> Note - These sort of returns should not be confused with returns for faulty or mis-described products.


This statement has me puzzled. You seem to acknowledge that a return due to buyers remorse is not the same as returning for, what I would call, reasons beyond the buyers control but you continue to support the validity for a return for any reason at all.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

bjohnson said:


> I'm going to pursue this out of curiosity ... I'm both a buyer and a seller on ebay and the forums so I don't think my opinions are weighted heavily on either side of the discussion.
> 
> Why do you think sales via ebay should be different than than deals done via forums?
> 
> ...


There is a world of difference between selling on ebay and selling via a forum, and to my mind they cannot and should not be compared like for like.

What is viewed as an acceptable selling practice on ebay would not be tolerated on a forum and you would quickly find yourself hounded out of the community if you tried some of the strokes that are pulled on ebay. It also works the other way around, as in I would not dream of sending paypal as a gift for something I purchased via ebay, but its common practice on the forums, and it is expected that the seller will do the right thing should the trade go breasts up. Peer pressure is also often bought to bear if a seller is viewed as not having acted in the spirit of the forum.

My comment about returns is that an ebay seller has the right to include whether they accept returns or not. If they state that they accept returns they can usually expect to get a higher price, but that has to be offset against the risk of the buyer returning items for trivial reasons (including buyers remorse). I state that I do not accept returns, but if a product I sell is faulty or mis-described, whether I accept returns or not has no bearing on the matter, as sure as eggs is eggs, Paypal will find in the buyers favour and will refund them whether I like it or not. The product may not be faulty, but there is nothing to stop an unscrupulous buyer deliberately damaging or breaking the item instead of simply declaring that they've changed their mind and no longer want it.

It isn't black and white, there are many shades of grey, and its usually far safer to deal on forums than it is on the bay. But there are also many well documented scams that have taken place by trusted forum members (wasn't there a massive con pulled by a well known Rolex expert a couple of years ago ?). There are also one or two people on this very forum that have had their fingers burnt by trusted ex members...... dare I mention Strange too (although he suffered from a mental breakdown rather than deliberately setting out to con people).


----------

